# Northeast Spring Rally Pictures May 2007



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Northeast Sring Rally Pics May 2007









Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for sharing, Tami!!! Looks like y'all had great weather. I was just quietly scrolling through, seeing the morning sun photo (ahhhhhhH!) and pining away thinking "sure wish we'd been there"....when I came to the "dogs at the beach" photo.







You know Seeker would have been right between Boone & Otis but do you have _any_ idea what saltwater & sand in a Sheltie's coat is like





















We made the right decision, after all (can't believe I just said that







) - and I sure am glad to hear  see that you all had a great time!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Names! We need names to go with the pictures!

Nice pics, BTW.

Glad y'all had a great time.

Mark


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Tami

Nice pictures. Wish we could've joined you all!! Looks like lots of fun!!

Mark

I had no problem with names. Oh wait







that's 'cause I am one of those Northeast people









steph


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

The pictures are fantastic. Wish we could have made this one.

Deb


----------



## HamishsMom (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks like great fun . . . thanks for sharing the pictures. I've never been to a Rally cause the Outback is the first camper I've owned. DH, grew up camping and his family belonged to camping clubs and the like. We'll be taking our first trip over Memorial Day weekend in our "new to us" Outback!

Is the beach far from the campground? I yearned to be there when I saw the dogs on the beach, it's so hard to find places that allow that.

Hope we'll be able to make a rally sometime!
Heather


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

HamishsMom said:


> Looks like great fun . . . thanks for sharing the pictures. I've never been to a Rally cause the Outback is the first camper I've owned. DH, grew up camping and his family belonged to camping clubs and the like. We'll be taking our first trip over Memorial Day weekend in our "new to us" Outback!
> 
> Is the beach far from the campground? I yearned to be there when I saw the dogs on the beach, it's so hard to find places that allow that.
> 
> ...


 Okay Heather - since I just signed up I'll plug this rally. Depending on where you are in Central NY, it may be close enough. Give it a think.

Scott

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=13261


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

One more picture.
On the way to Cape May


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice Greg!








Nice Sig Pic, I know where that was taken.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice pics Tami









Don


----------



## HamishsMom (Mar 29, 2007)

Moosegut said:


> Okay Heather - since I just signed up I'll plug this rally. Depending on where you are in Central NY, it may be close enough. Give it a think.


How funny that we were just talking about it last night . . . have to check the schedule but I know we'd love to attend, it's probably about five hours from us.

Heather


----------

